# Never owned a cat in my life.



## Spectre (Jul 22, 2015)

Greetings cat people!
Historically I've not been a pet owner except to take in my brother's dog when he died. 
About a year and a half ago this cat showed up;BAM! He was present. Like a little white(mostly) ghost. So I named him Spectre,Spec for short. Now you see him;now you don't. Spooky.

Spec is a beautiful creature. Not sure why he is such a vagabond/feral. He won't let me get too close. After I had fed him for about 6 months he did let me close enough to reach out and pet him. What a mistake! With blinding speed he "slapped" my hand. It only bled a little.(hurt though).

Recently I started to wonder what sort of cat I am feeding and caring for(nobody owns THIS cat). Not even sure if it's a male or female. Spec was a LOT fluffier in cold weather. Started looking up cat breeds.

Spectre is mostly white with just some reddish brown coloring on head and tail. Does have a spot on "her" back. While looking around at breeds I found a picture that looks exactly like my wild/feral cat. The breed was a Turkish Van.

Sure wish I could pet her. She is a large(er) cat. The medium long fur looks so soft! I will content myself with being close(about 3 feet) and talking. Spec loves to talk. 

Also I live right next to a lake;so,Spec fits right in with the traits of a Van type cat.( he's not touchy feely at ALL.)

I enjoy seeing,feeding, and exchanging a few "words". Such a beautiful cat! I will just have to respect her "space".

Whew! Thanks for letting me express the weirdness and wonderfullness of my first and only cat buddy.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the CF!

I think if you were to get a photo of Spectre's back end, there's a chance we can help you find out his/her sex. Though a longhaired cat's back end may be hard to take a picture of, and being a feral/stray is no help, I know. :/

Of course, that being said, we'd also want a photo of Spectre's face (front or side views), too, lol. 

I'm not familiar dealing with strays or ferals, but I know there are many more here who can help you if you like.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! It sounds like you have become quite fond of Spectre.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. 
Spec from the look you described doesn't sound feral, more stray. If he /she has come up against horrible humans it will make Spec very cautious of letting anyone touch or get close. You are kind of the chosen one that Spec comes to you and talks and allows feeding etc. It can take a long time to gain further trust and the best thing is to just let Spec choose the timeline. Sit and talk and slowly he/she will probably come in closer each time. If you try to make the move it will push you both back a step. Thank you for taking an interest and caring for ths cat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My cat Penny also has the bicolor markings and the personality traits of a Van, but she's not a purebred by any means, just has the appearance. But I love that look.


----------



## Spectre (Jul 22, 2015)

*Thank you all.*

Many thanks for the warm welcome and advice. Much appreciated.

Must apologize for my lack of ability to post pics. Will keep trying. There are some nearly identical cats pictured on line at the Turkish Van sites. I know zip about cats in general;but the likeness really surprised me. 

Then to read that Vans are not overly touchy/feely,enjoy water(I live very close/on a lake),like to eat a LOT,fairly large(Spec is approx. 10-12 lbs) etc. and at least 80% of her body is white with just tail(faintly ringed) and cap of head light reddish brown coloring,she very well could be a Van of some sort. 

Yes! I have to admit to a strong fondness for Spec. "Stray" does seem to be a better word for her situation. If she's not around for a couple days I get really worried. One time after she'd been "out" for a few days she came back with scars on nose/face and ears split and scabbed. I'd hate to see what the other cat(?) looked like! She's all healed up now. At least as far as I can see.

Spec has some fur missing off right front leg;not sure what that's about. Looks fresh/sore.

When I bring her food bowl is when she lets me be closest. Sometimes she will hiss at me then meow,meow,meow... and I talk back of course.

Sorry for rambling;again.

I will post more about Spec in coming days.

I'm enjoying learning about cats!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What you have on your hands is a feral cat that has found a friend in you. Getting close enough to touch him may be your only reward but be careful. You might try getting some leather gloves and offer the gloved hand for petting. Slowly and surely you may win him over to being pet a good bit. On Youtube there are GREAT videos of socializing feral cats. There is guy in NY that does this then finds them homes. Watch a few of the videos - just search for "socializing a feral cat" .
Best wishes, and thanks for caring for this vagabond!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

sounds like you and Spec have a beautiful relationship forming! keep it up. so happy for you. hopefully Spec will coming around before too long and let you get even closer. he/she may surprise you one day and just snuggle up to your leg because you've become a steady rock of safety and comfort is his/her world. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Spectre!
I'm thinking a cat, that once knew human companionship...with what you're describing, behavior wise....
Keep taking it slow and easy with Spectre, he/she may well surprise you one day!
Since not all people like cats, any run ins, with people like that, will cause even a stray (not feral) to be Very cautious in their approach! 
This is how I ended up with Mr. Jazz!
Good Luck! Please keep us updated! 
Sharon


----------

